# RIG Setup i7 3770K - help reqd



## samuelgomes (Dec 30, 2012)

-------------
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Home/office use applications like outlook/MS office, Email, Internet, Movies, Songs, Photo editing using Picasa/other user friendly software, family tree software/encarta encyclopedia etc.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: I have most of the components already bought. So need to utilize them.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 20K (may go upto 25K) this is excluding the components i already have that i would mention in subsequent question

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: From what I have read on wiki - No. But then read on some IT h/w websites that overclocking processors can run longer as after 2-3 years, overclocking helps in delaying upgrade and hence kind of future-proof. So from that perspective Yes.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7/8

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Have purchase Intel 240GB 520 Series SSD. Also have two 1TB (one USB2 and another USB3) Seagate go-flex external drives. 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Have Dell ST2420L 24-inch monitor already

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:Would rate more than 6.5 or 7. Have worked in a hardware technical support call center for over 2 years. But that was 7 years back…and have moved on from that field. Still can understand a lot of components and read through to get more knowledge. May use an assembler to finish the connections.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:will try to build this one self or take help of an assembler. Have not done earlier ever but as mentioned above, have knowledge. Upgraded my laptop memory and installed it self 3 months back.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: within next fortnight

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes, definitely

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Have i7 3770K, 240GB 520 Series SSD, Asus 24X DVD Writer, Wireless KB/Mouse, Belkin USB WiFi Adapter, Dell Monitor
Will not install any Graphics or Audio card now. Will use i7’s in-build GPU as well as in-built audio/LAN capabilities. But if something good and cheap, may install a graphics/audio card as I use the system in months to come.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore 
yes through ebay or online sites.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
Will need USB 3.0 support (not sure if need to install anything separate with the mobo i am looking at) and wireless card.


Need specific inputs on Mobo+cabinet/power supply/cooler for proc (if reqd) + RAM. please do suggest if anything basic, i'm missing.

Since I might not do OC immediate, cabinet/power supply can be without cooler for proc but if not a major price diff, might as well go rightaway. 
--------------


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mobo:ASUS P8Z77-M PRO/MSI Z77A-GD65 - 11.4k/13.4k
RAM:G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB -(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)-1.6k
Cabinet:Corsair 400r-4.8k
PSU:Corsair GS600-4.4k
Cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler-2.2k

Total-24.4k/26.4k


----------



## samuelgomes (Dec 31, 2012)

Any more options..?

RAM would prefer 8GB so should I go for G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 8GB?

Also 11.5K for Cabinet+Cooler+PSU? is it ok..? seems to be high to me..

rgds


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77 M pro @11K
RAM: Corsair vengeance 1600MHz (1x 8GB) @2.7K
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 evo @2.2K
Chassis:NZXT Source 210 @2.5K or NZXT Beta EVO @2.6K
PSU: Corsair GS600 @4.5K (minimum choice)

Total: ~23K



samuelgomes said:


> Also 11.5K for Cabinet+Cooler+PSU? is it ok..? seems to be high to me..



It is too low. I suppose you will add one or two good GPUs later.


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 3, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-571.html#post1814949

Also not able to get above products online at the rates mentioned... any help?

RAM - i am tempted to go for G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 8GB (2x4GB). please suggest if ok.. or should i go for Corsair vengeance?


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats on the purchases. 

RAM: Gskills

You cant find any of the suggested items online or locally ?


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> Congrats on the purchases.
> 
> RAM: Gskills
> 
> You cant find any of the suggested items online or locally ?



Not at the price mentioned in above posts... 

GSKILL 8GB DDR3 F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL Desktop Memory - F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 

Is the above fine for RAM?

or

*www.bitfang.com/g-skill-f3-12800cl9d-8gbxl-8-gb-ddr3-sdram-desktop-memory-pid5944

or

*www.infibeam.com/Accessories/i-GSkill-RipjawsX-8GB-PC-RAM/P-M-GA-G-SKILL-F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL.html?id=Multicolor


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 5, 2013)

can you please help by confirming if this is fine:

i7 3770K
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)      5090.00
Deepcool 92mm Ultra Silent CPU Cooler (ICEEDGE400XT)                1955.00
Corsair Gaming Series 600W Power Supply (GS600)                       5055.00
Asus P8Z77-M-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard                        10970.00
G-Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC Gaming RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) 4240.00
Intel 520 Series 240 GB SSD


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2013)

For CPU Cooler, opt for Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo around 2.2K.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 5, 2013)

Mobo:  GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H / Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H  Rs 12000 / 8500
RAM:  G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 -   Rs 3000
Cabinet: Corsair 400R / NZXT Source 210 Elite -   Rs 4800 / 3000
PSU: CX430V2 -   Rs 2550
Cooler:   Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo -   Rs 2200

If you are not an enthusiast/overclocker go with the second motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> can you please help by confirming if this is fine:
> 
> Deepcool 92mm Ultra Silent CPU Cooler *(ICEEDGE*400XT)                1955.00
> 
> G-Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC Gaming RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)* 4240.00*



1. CPU cooler: Hyper 212 EVO.
The cooler you selected is bad.
2. Price of g.skill RAM is HIGH. Buy from local market or primeabgb or SMC..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2013)

D6bmg, the price of the Ram OP has selected is perfectly fine, in fact lower than most of the places. It is a 2133 MHz Module, not the common 1600 MHz one.


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 12, 2013)

ok.. so i have setup my system. Now please help me asap.
don't have Windows installation CD. How can i install an OS..?

Thought - any linux based os tht i can download using my android based phone and connect phone as USB drive and install. then i get to the internet..

ok.. actually i had windows cd but it was giving BSOD on installation - changed ssd to ide in bios and able to install the OS. 

i bought the G.Skill Ripjaws F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL RAM. Unfortunately my windows properties is showing only 3.2GM RAM. please suggest steps to resolve..
have installed the RAM modules in A2 and B2 of M-Pro Mobo.. the two blue ones.. should i install them separately..?
or one of the module is gone..!


----------



## theproffesor (Jan 12, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> Any more options..?
> 
> RAM would prefer 8GB so should I go for G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 8GB?
> 
> ...



corsair tx650@5.5k or cheaper!?!
cabinet :cooler master haf 912 combat @4.2k
and a coller master hyper evo..baat khatam



samuelgomes said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-571.html#post1814949
> 
> Also not able to get above products online at the rates mentioned... any help?
> 
> RAM - i am tempted to go for G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 8GB (2x4GB). please suggest if ok.. or should i go for Corsair vengeance?



I'm using it ...definitely go for it they are pretty awesome
but vangeance is a great ram also ,
flip a coin!


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 12, 2013)

directx diagnostic tool says no soundcard found. there is no sound in the system ..even during boot up?
is the integrated sound realtek conked off in this mobo?

please assist.. running xp 32-bit


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 12, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> Unfortunately my windows properties is showing only 3.2GM RAM. please suggest steps to resolve..
> have installed the RAM modules in A2 and B2 of M-Pro Mobo.. the two blue ones.. should i install them separately..?
> or one of the module is gone..!





samuelgomes said:


> directx diagnostic tool says no soundcard found. there is no sound in the system ..even during boot up?
> is the integrated sound realtek conked off in this mobo?
> 
> please assist.. running xp 32-bit



Why XP??
Why 32-Bit??

Any 32 bit OS cannot support more than ~2.5 GB ram or so...
Get 64 bit OS for using full ram

For audio look if you have proper drivers installed for Audio device .


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

i7-3770k and XP 32bit??


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i7-3770k and XP 32bit??



ha ha... guys dont be so sarcastic.. XP 32 bit is what i had before so installed tht post assembling my system.. 
will be doing the upgrade to Win 8 using the upgrade offer tht is there..

do you guys think the no audio issue wud get resolved post win 8 install?

i want to resolve tht sound issue before upgrade to win 8. in case mobo has issues, i better get it replaced or rectified asap...

hv installed the drivers from cd..as well as latest from internet..



Chaitanya said:


> Why XP??
> Why 32-Bit??
> 
> Any 32 bit OS cannot support more than ~2.5 GB ram or so...
> ...



thanks.. resolved the ram issue..chked in bios and it showed 8 gb .. so that time only figured out tht the junked cd tht i had was xp 32-bit


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 13, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> do you guys think the no audio issue wud get resolved post win 8 install?
> i want to resolve tht sound issue before upgrade to win 8. in case mobo has issues, i better get it replaced or rectified asap...
> hv installed the drivers from cd..as well as latest from internet..



My comp.>right click>properties>device manager. 
There see if the Audio device shows any warning.

Also check for audio in BIOS


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> My comp.>right click>properties>device manager.
> There see if the Audio device shows any warning.
> 
> Also check for audio in BIOS



in bios audio says enabled
cant hear any audio in bios as well btw..
diagdx says no audio decive
device manager doesnt show realtek audio..under sound..just shows some audio codec etc etc.. but without any red/yellow exclamations..

had bought mobo online.. shud i contact for replacement? how does it work.. 

or is there anything tht i have missed in the connections and setup..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2013)

@samuelgomes 
please tell which shop u went for buying your stuff....


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @samuelgomes
> please tell which shop u went for buying your stuff....



it is from primeabgb or itdepot.. one of them.. ordered parts thru them.. need to chk frm where is mobo..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> it is from primeabgb or itdepot.. one of them.. ordered parts thru them.. need to chk frm where is mobo..



no local shops????


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 13, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> in bios audio says enabled
> cant hear any audio in bios as well btw..
> diagdx says no audio decive
> device manager doesnt show realtek audio..under sound..just shows some audio codec etc etc.. but without any red/yellow exclamations..
> ...



Well one last thing, check if you plugged speakers in correct port.
Let other Members suggest some more ideas



gta0gagan said:


> no local shops????



Why local if cheaper on9 ??


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Any 32 bit OS cannot support more than ~2.5 GB ram or so...



32bit OS supports upto 3.5+GB (less than 3.75GB) of RAM.
it will share some memory if there is no graphics card installed...



Cilus said:


> D6bmg, the price of the Ram OP has selected is perfectly fine, in fact lower than most of the places. It is a 2133 MHz Module, not the common 1600 MHz one.



@Cilus can you please explain me one thing, if I've a processor of 1066 MHz FSB only, then what's the benefit of higher bandwidth RAM (i.e. 1600 MHz).
It will downclock automatically..!!
Please hit the spoiler below.
Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2013)

FSB is a wrong term to use, Ram Speed or Data Rate is the correct one. FSB used to be the interface between the CPU and Motherboard Northbirdge Chipset where all controllers (PCI-E, Memory Controller etc) used to be located. Currently no Intel use FSB concept.

Regarding the higher speed Ram, tell me one thing, you have a unlocked processor of 3.4 GHz, then how will run it at 4 GHz? Simple by overclocking it. Just like that, for running higher speed Ram, you need to overclock the Memory Controller present inside the CPU. You will find those options inside the BIOS. In fact EFI BIOS comes with all the possible Ram speed listed in a DropDown Menu. All you need to select the value from the DropDown and the CPU controller will be adjusted automatically.


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok guys everything resolved.. Upgraded to win 8 overnight and sound seems to work now.. Had to be some driver issue but despite installing all versions it just didn't work in win xp. Never mind. 

Two last glitches - ram in windows shows 8 gb but in brackets shows - 3.19gb usable. Please help

Also win 8 upgrade that I downloaded is also a 32-bit... Is it because xp was 32 bit. Looks like 2k down the drain... Can I contact Microsoft to give me 64bit win 8?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

you should have asked the forum before buying/installing OS. 32Bit OS does not support more than 3.5GB ram. 

If you have a legit DVD of Win8, than both 32 and 64bit OS should be there. you have reinstall OS, go for a clean install.
if not, then download the 64bit OS from microsoft servers and use the serial you have.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2013)

ya u should contact them and mention ur purchase details and ur problem....

(also try to install 64 bit one with the key u have)


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you should have asked the forum before buying/installing OS. 32Bit OS does not support more than 3.5GB ram.
> 
> If you have a legit DVD of Win8, than both 32 and 64bit OS should be there. you have reinstall OS, go for a clean install.
> if not, then download the 64bit OS from microsoft servers and use the serial you have.



Don't have a DVD. downloaded last night over internet..
any microsoft url from where i can download 64-bit os. i have a legit key..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2013)

well we can't post link to download the windows from other sites except Microsoft (they are considered piracy...)

so your best bet would be to google ur 64 bit win8 untouched dvd download...


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

ok.. i seem to have resolved the issue...the usb flash drive getting created.. will install and confirm if it worked.. 

now - help me with this - the inbuilt audio controller is not tht great 
i thought initially that i may live with it for my requirement.. however doesnt seem so..

please suggest a decent vfm sound card compatible with my config..

i7-3770K, 8GB RAM, intel 240GB 520 series ssd, Windows 8 Pro

thanks..

PS: my requirements are videos - youtube, DVD movies.. little bit of video editing thts it


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 13, 2013)

asus xonar dx 4.6k


----------



## samuelgomes (Jan 13, 2013)

samuelgomes said:


> ok.. i seem to have resolved the issue...the usb flash drive getting created.. will install and confirm if it worked..
> 
> now - help me with this - the inbuilt audio controller is not tht great
> i thought initially that i may live with it for my requirement.. however doesnt seem so..
> ...



ok...guys it worked.. i am on Win 8 64-bit now. RAM shows fine in OS, audio is working.. though not impressed with it..
thanks for the option hitman4! any others?

also i bought cooler master hyper 212 evo. havnt installed tht yet.. and don't think i would be needing it.. 
anybody needs it in blr? sealed pack...PM me


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

with a i7 3770K you are better off with installing the Hyper Evo. Just incase you decide to tinker with the multiplier. and even if you dont OC, which would be a dumb move after buying a unlocked proccy, it helps shave off a few degrees and is good for the health of the proccy in the long run. 

btw, you mentioned video editing.. it means full load on proc and high temps. the Hyper Evo will be a great help there.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah better install Hyper 212 because this is winter & temps may vary from 5-10 degrees (as comp. to summer) hence the system that seems ice cool now may be running unhapily  hot.

And there is all overclocking available  u


----------



## samuelgomes (Jun 18, 2017)

Ok guys...so after 4 years of successful running, my GS600 conked off despite being connected through Belkin adapter which warranties connected devices too for lifetime.. should I write to Belkin??

Nevertheless what suggestions for a new power supply...need to revive the desktop.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 18, 2017)

samuelgomes said:


> Ok guys...so after 4 years of successful running, my GS600 conked off despite being connected through Belkin adapter which warranties connected devices too for lifetime.. should I write to Belkin??
> 
> Nevertheless what suggestions for a new power supply...need to revive the desktop.


I got my GS 600 replaced for a CS650m


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 19, 2017)

samuelgomes said:


> Ok guys...so after 4 years of successful running, my GS600 conked off despite being connected through Belkin adapter which warranties connected devices too for lifetime.. should I write to Belkin??
> 
> Nevertheless what suggestions for a new power supply...need to revive the desktop.


did your gs600 sustain any electrical damages despite being connected to the belkin adapter?


----------



## samuelgomes (Jun 19, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> did your gs600 sustain any electrical damages despite being connected to the belkin adapter?



No visible electrical damages but yes one fine day there was a loud sound from the machine and post that system stopped working. Have connected another power supply to chk that it is the issue..


----------

